# Where Can I Find A Bell 47 Helicopter Model



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I am looking for a model of the BELL 47 Helicopter. this is the old style that was used in the Whirlybirds tv show in the 50's-60's.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Was there ever a kit made for M*A*S*H?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Revell made a 1/35th scale Bell 47 with M*A*S*H on the box but the model was not accurate to the copter used on the tv show. MRC made a 1/35th scale 47 that was accurate to the tv version. By the way the Revell kit was closer to the copter used in Whirleybirds. I believe both kits are out of production but may still be found at some online hobby shops. You might try Mega Hobby.

www.megahobby.com

Italeri also made the 47 in 1/48th and 1/72nd scales. Not sure on the production status of those two kits.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks for the link, didn't see one there but i will keep looking. it seems like i have seen a mash copter somewhere, i could leave off some medical stuff and it should look like a regular 47


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

search at www.squadron.com


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

How hard to convert it into the BatCopter?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

heiki said:


> How hard to convert it into the BatCopter?


It's basically just a matter of fabricating the bat wings and the paint job. The Revell copter is closer to the bat copter than the MRC kit. The Revell copter though has the smaller fuel tanks than the Bat-copter had. The Italeri kits both have the large and small tanks so they're an easier conversion but those are in 1/48th and 1/72nd scales. So you couldn't use their tanks on either the Revell or MRC kits. The MRC kit has the one long tank behind the cockpit. This is accurate to the copters used on M*A*S*H but incorrect for the Bat-copter.
To make the Revell kit accurate to the Bat-copter you will also have to enlarge the passenger opening in the canopy and the landing struts need to be modified.


----------



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

Megahobby's SKU is ACD2194. MRC's MASH helo for $21.95


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

John P said:


> search at www.squadron.com


 thanks john, found one there, thanks for the link !
Bert


----------

